# Moog Sway Links



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

When installing these, what is the correct torque for the new bolts? I can't find anything about it. 

Also what grease to use since they come dry out of the box?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you're using hand tools, just get them nice and tight, the nuts used are lock nuts so as long as they aren't crazily loose, they won't back off easily, and you wont be able to overtighten them by hand. And any synthetic water resistant grease will work.


----------



## CrimzonBlur (Oct 13, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> If you're using hand tools, just get them nice and tight, the nuts used are lock nuts so as long as they aren't crazily loose, they won't back off easily, and you wont be able to overtighten them by hand. And any synthetic water resistant grease will work.


Awesome! I didn't want to mess with anything until I knew for sure. I can't afford to make mistakes lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I just went to town with an impact wrench. Those nuts are way too difficult to get on anyway.


----------

